# Itunes Library to Kindle Fire - How To?



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

A friend of mine just picked up a Fire and wants to know how to transfer her iTunes library to her fire so she can take it with her on travel this weekend? Can anyone break down the basic steps she would need to do? I'm guessing it's something like:

Convert itunes formatted songs to mp3 files?
Transfer mp3 files via USB transfer cable to Fire into the "Music" folder

Any help would be appreciated, especially if there are tricks to look out for.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

it's actually EASY. If you get the Amazon music uploader onto the machine that has the music, it will pull all music up to the Amazon cloud, then you just download any music you want to keep on the fire, or if yuo will have wifi available, you can stream it. 

DH & DS use iTunes here, I use windows media player, yet with my fire, I can listen to all of the music.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Also, I just posted this in a thread down in NQK, But Amazon has MANY free songs atm.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_hps_bw_clnk?node=163856011&field-price=-1&field-feature_browse-bin=625151011&page=1&sort=salesrank&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=right-3&pf_rd_r=1NB4B0DAPWNQQBWQNAGR&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1288895482&pf_rd_i=678551011


----------



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

To clarify, if you install the Amazon Music Uploader it automatically recognizes all of your music library? What if they bought the songs from itunes and the native format is the itunes format? Does it automatically convert it to whatever file type Amazon needs?  Sounds promising. Thanks!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

The kindle play AAC right?

Her non-DRM files from iTunes (DRM ones are labeled as "protected AAC", you can add "kind" to the view option if you can't see it in iTunes).

Then she should be able to just drag the songs from iTunes and drop them on the fire, assuming it mounts as a USB drive. This saves having to convert them to mp3. You just grab the song title and drop it where you want it.

The other option is of course the uploading them to amazon, but she will then need to have wifi access to listen to them.

(note that I read the file specs awhile ago and I am pretty sure i recall seeing AAC on there)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

lkn4truth said:


> To clarify, if you install the Amazon Music Uploader it automatically recognizes all of your music library? What if they bought the songs from itunes and the native format is the itunes format? Does it automatically convert it to whatever file type Amazon needs? Sounds promising. Thanks!


I've uploaded music from my iTunes library to the Amazon Cloud - no issues at all with conversion. From there it can easily be streamed from the cloud to the fire, or downloaded to the fire if you're going to be away from a wifi signal. Go to Amazon / Your Digital Items / Your Cloud Drive Music; there's a button there to upload your music. You'll need to download the software and install; it will automatically scan your iTunes library and set you up for the upload. It will take a LONG time to upload everything, though. I've been doing mine in small chunks, some start it up and let it run overnight. Either way it's really pretty simple to do.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just a note:

Some iTunes files have DRM (especially if they're older and you didn't upgrade them using iTunes plus) and those songs will not be uploaded to Amazon. 

I have pretty slow Internet and it took about 4.5 DAYS of constant uploading to get my 2,900 songs uploaded to Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kcrady is correct, it's fairly easy to copy things from iTunes to the Cloud, and then music can be downloaded to the device (click on the album or song in the cloud listing and the next page will have an orange download arrow).

TraceyC and Heather are correct, however, that protected DRM songs cannot be uploaded to the cloud from iTunes.  Ask me how I know....     One of my albums is protected...

Betsy


----------



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks to all for the discussion.  Very helpful!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

If you have DRM protected purchases from the iTunes store - there's a way to get to the Cloud as well.  You can burn them as an Audio CD (remember, iTunes only allows you to burn them as an Audio CD a handful of times before they will be locked!)  Then once you have them as an Audio CD - reimport them into your iTunes library in whatever format you want and this new version will be DRM-free.  And you can upload it to your Cloud.  (And probably might as well delete the original DRMed file if you want.)


----------



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

DYB said:


> If you have DRM protected purchases from the iTunes store - there's a way to get to the Cloud as well. You can burn them as an Audio CD (remember, iTunes only allows you to burn them as an Audio CD a handful of times before they will be locked!) Then once you have them as an Audio CD - reimport them into your iTunes library in whatever format you want and this new version will be DRM-free. And you can upload it to your Cloud. (And probably might as well delete the original DRMed file if you want.)


Nice trick!


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm currently in the middle of uploading a portion of my iTunes library to the Amazon Cloud so I can play my music on the Fire. I wasn't going to do this, then Amazon re-started their "Get Unlimited Space for Music!" promo with the paid Cloud subscriptions. So for $20 I get "20GB" of space, which is really 20GB + however much space all my mp3 and m4a files need (they do restrict the unlimited to certain file types.)

The process was pretty simple:

Sign up for Cloud drive
Download/Install Cloud uploader
Wait while it scanned iTunes and my hard drive for music
Wait while it compared the music it found to my current Cloud music (didn't take long since my Cloud was empty)
Check which playlists/songs to upload to the Cloud - it actually defaulted to all music, I just have a lot of garbage not worth the upload time.

Plus, when it went through and compared my songs to my Cloud, it recognized the Amazon mp3 songs/albums I purchased before they started storing those in the Cloud automatically, and marked them as "free" because they don't count against my space limit.

Currently waiting for the upload process to complete, estimated to take about another 25 hours. Between this and the huge batch of HD videos I purchased and downloaded from Prime last weekend, I expect a letter from Comcast about my usage any day now.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

DYB said:


> If you have DRM protected purchases from the iTunes store - there's a way to get to the Cloud as well. You can burn them as an Audio CD (remember, iTunes only allows you to burn them as an Audio CD a handful of times before they will be locked!) Then once you have them as an Audio CD - reimport them into your iTunes library in whatever format you want and this new version will be DRM-free. And you can upload it to your Cloud. (And probably might as well delete the original DRMed file if you want.)


If you only have a few DRMs in your library, this works very well. If you have hundreds that you purchased back during the dark times, you might be better off buying Apple's "iTunes Match" service for one year. For $25, iTunes will review your library, then create a library space on Apple's Cloud for you. In that cloud, any music they can match in their giant library (which should be most of the music you bought from them, but it does miss a few), they will replace with DRM-free higher bit rate (256k) versions of the same thing. Then, it uploads the rest of your music that it can't match, but isn't DRM'd by someone else.

Then, there are instructions out on the internet on how to get rid of your original DRM versions and replace them with the DRM-free versions from your Apple Cloud, using Smart Playlists.

I recently completed a project to get my entire music library to DRM-free. It feels so good!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I know we are talking about iTunes, but will this work for any apps that have been purchased through the Apple app store as well?


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

bevie125 said:


> I know we are talking about iTunes, but will this work for any apps that have been purchased through the Apple app store as well?


iOS apps are not compatible with the Fire so no, it won't work.


----------

